# what material is needed to reduce pmk (mdp2p)?



## TROPICAL (Feb 7, 2022)

what material is needed to make lab for pmk reduction?


----------



## G.Patton (Mar 17, 2022)

You have to learn this *Complete MDMA synthesis from sassafras oil*


----------

